# Madara's sexuality



## Supersentaiguy (Mar 9, 2014)

So while reading the manga I kind of got this gay vibe off of madara. Maybe its Obito assuming he wanted him to "take care of his little friend", but anyone think Madara's gay ?


----------



## SdotStormzHD (Mar 9, 2014)

lol i assume we are suggesting that he may be gay for hashirsma xD
lol if thats a joke then *GOOD BANTER* but if not...
then..... 0_0 ...shit i've never really thought about it xD
I'm sure he's straight :#3 (just a guess)


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Mar 9, 2014)

Madara gay? Nah. That's just your imagination, OP.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 9, 2014)

Considering his obsession for the man and the fact he spent decades alone underground looking at statues of him, its a pretty good bet.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Mar 9, 2014)

madara chopped off his bits... if you didnt know
he believes sex makes you weak.
doesnt matter if its with a man or woman


----------



## gershwin (Mar 9, 2014)

Hashirama-sexual.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 9, 2014)

He wants his Hashirama..


----------



## Raventhal (Mar 9, 2014)

Most of he ninja give off gay or at least no interest in women vibes.


----------



## Hayn (Mar 9, 2014)

he got it on with all those hashi clones he had growing


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 9, 2014)

He's Hashisexual.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe, maybe not.

We presume he's Hashi-sexual, but that's only within the framing of the plot. Kishi has never shown us his personal life off the battlefield. For all we know, he may have been a sex god amongst the Uchiha bitches.

The lack of interest in women reflects _Kishi's lack of interest in women_, not the actual characters. In Kishi's writing only perverts (Jiraiya), designated ladies' men (Asuma), and hormone rattled teenagers (Obito, Naruto, Lee) can show any form of interest in women. For everyone else, they are nothing more than baby machines.


----------



## KaiserBunny (Mar 9, 2014)

PureWIN said:


> The lack of interest in women reflects _Kishi's lack of interest in women_, not the actual characters. In Kishi's writing only perverts (Jiraiya), designated ladies' men (Asuma), and hormone rattled teenagers (Obito, Naruto, Lee) can show any form of interest in women. For everyone else, they are nothing more than baby machines.



This is probably the closest to correct.  His lack of interest in women also reflects in his female characters, whose interests and personalities are generally very poorly written/developed compared to their male counterparts.  Example: If you explained the personalities and abilities of all the Konoha Rookies to a person ignorant of the show and told them 3 were main characters it is likely they would identify Naruto and/or Sasuke but very unlikely they would guess Sakura.

Even his fem characters with the most complex depth tend to be nuanced and have less overt conflicts or more implicit ones (Mei, Anko and Konan come to mind).


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 9, 2014)

You all are fucking stupid if you think Madara is gay.
For fucking God's sakes, Madara is a warrior that enjoys battle.
His fucking hobby in the databook is Fighting Hashirama.
The naruto community can't pay attention nor disguish a character's  Sexual preferences.


----------



## Yagami Light (Mar 9, 2014)

he DOES have hashiramas face over his heart.....


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 9, 2014)

Most male characters are either perverts or asexual because Kishi only uses romance in gag


----------



## KaiserBunny (Mar 9, 2014)

Yagami Light said:


> he DOES have hashiramas face over his heart.....



And Hashirama is the only person he has shown anything resembling intimacy for (in his own way as a shinobi).  I'm not saying he's gay or not, but if he isn't then its likely he has no romantic or sexual inclinations whatsoever.

EDIT: (Chayoth) Saying someone who is gay can't be a warrior type is a bit bigoted, bro.


----------



## Magicbullet (Mar 9, 2014)

Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> You all are fucking stupid if you think Madara is gay.
> For fucking God's sakes, Madara is a warrior that enjoys battle.
> His fucking hobby in the databook is Fighting Hashirama.
> The naruto community is full of idiots who can't pay attention nor disguish a character's  Sexual preferences.



Don't be a fool. Sexual orientation has fuck all to do with battle prowess or one's enjoyment of slaughter. 

As for Mads: 
He hasn't expressed anything indicating one way, the other, or that there is a "way" he adheres to, at all. Could very well be asexual, though that too, is just conjecture.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 9, 2014)

Madara been leader of Uchiha, yet none wife. So yeah probably he is gay.


----------



## MYJC (Mar 9, 2014)

PureWIN said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> We presume he's Hashi-sexual, but that's only within the framing of the plot. Kishi has never shown us his personal life off the battlefield. For all we know, we may have been a sex god amongst the Uchiha bitches.
> 
> The lack of interest in women reflects _Kishi's lack of interest in women_, not the actual characters. In Kishi's writing only perverts (Jiraiya), designated ladies' men (Asuma), and hormone rattled teenagers (Obito, Naruto, Lee) can show any form of interest in women. For everyone else, they are nothing more than baby machines.




Or maybe, you know, this is a shonen manga about ninjas with superpowers and romance isn't supposed to be the focus of the story. 

While I'm aware that we have a lot of "shippers" in the fanbase, I'd still guess that most fans aren't really all that interested in what's going on in all these characters' dating/sex lives. 


Personally I really could care less about Madara's possible romantic affairs and would be annoyed if Kishi wasted panel time on that. Personally I get the impression that, like Sasuke, dude just had too many issues to have done much dating. I don't think he was gay, but most likely he didn't have much of a life outside of the battlefield and probably didn't do much dating. Either way I'd rather Kishi leave it up to the fans to decide rather than waste time focusing on this type of thing.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 9, 2014)

You all can't be serious. Kishimoto, the majority of your Manga fandom are full of immature readers.
Madara is gay because he has Hashirama's face on his chest?
Hashirama "killed" Madara and the latter survived by putting Senju cells on the wound.
This thread is stupid and Madara's sexuality can't be debated.
This is Naruto, a manga about rivals and many characters have rivals.
There is no sexual tension between Madara and Hashirama.
AGAIN... It's in Madara's nature to fight a good battle.
Whoever disagrees with me isn't a true reader of this manga.
I know what I am talking about.
Even Kishimoto would agree with me than any of you wits who spout about homosexuality knowing full the theme of the entire manga is centered around two male friends who have or had a close bond(FRIENDSHIP)


----------



## KaiserBunny (Mar 9, 2014)

Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> Whoever disagrees with me isn't a true reader of this manga.
> I know what I am talking about.
> Even Kishimoto would agree with me than any of you wits who spout about homosexuality knowing full the theme of the entire manga is centered around two male friends who have or had a close bond(FRIENDSHIP)



That is the most ridiculous, presumptuous and troll thing I have read since I joined NF. 

Other fans are *allowed* to have a different reading of things in the manga clearly left open for interpretation.  Even if I don't see if that way, that doesn't mean its any less a valid interpretation (unless it directly contradicts other stuff, which this wouldn't really do).


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 9, 2014)

blueeyedbunny said:


> That is the most ridiculous, presumptuous and troll thing I have read since I joined NF.



I am right. My point doesn't have to be proven.
The theme of the Naruto manga 
examples

Naruto/Sasuke 
Kakashi/Obito 
Jiraiya/Oroochimaru 
Danzo/Hiruzen 
Hashirama/Madara 

Please tell me how Madara is gay?
The Japanese do this rival shit a lot in their work.
Madara lived his life in war and Hashirama was his first friend outside the clan.
Madara grew strong along with Hashirama because of their rivalry.
lol u understand nothing about the story.
how many times do I have to inform u along with anyone else who fails to accept the truth?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Queer-o-sexual. :ignoramus


----------



## KaiserBunny (Mar 9, 2014)

Mateush said:


> There's no "so what". If your not interested then leave this thread.



I don't think he was being confrontational, I think he was responding to some people having an extreme reaction to the possibility.  Saying "if Madara is gay then its a whatever, nothing really changes about him", not "y u talk bout gay Madara?"



			
				Chayoth said:
			
		

> I am right. My point doesn't have to be proven.


I'm pretty sure that's in the Troll Bible somewhere.

Homosexuality, especially among the warrior class, actually has a strong history in Japanese art and literature that western culture doesn't share as strongly.  Not saying that proves anything but it certainly busts your "no gays in japanese stories" silliness.

Hashirama and Madara were only close friends until late childhood and spent the better part of their teenage years developing tools and jutsu to better equip themselves to kill each other's families/loved ones.  I think you're underestimating how savage their relationship was during this time.

EDIT: And there is no "truth" here.  We are trying to discuss the facts and evidence to figure out what makes the most sense given what we know. If you disagree that's fine and you've given the rival analogues as some evidence, but don't flip out on people who have other opinions.  You're acting rather ignorant and confrontational for no good reason.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 9, 2014)

You all can continue this immature act.
Madara isn't gay. 
Sasuke isn't gay. 
Naruto isn't gay.
The Japanese express the themes of friendships and rivalry to a level where comMon readers  fail to comprehend.
Haha but many of you confused these strong bonds with homosexuality.
Oh I can support Madara's nature to fight.
There are databook references and manga panels.


----------



## KaiserBunny (Mar 9, 2014)

Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> You all can continue this immature act.
> Madara isn't gay.
> Sasuke isn't gay.
> Naruto isn't gay.
> ...


Sure, fine. Whatever.


----------



## Uraharа (Mar 9, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Madara been leader of Uchiha, *yet none wife*. So yeah probably he is gay.


I wouldn't have one either if I was the Uchiha leader. Why take a wife if you can f*u*ck all women in the clan.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 9, 2014)

The majority of the  naruto community likes Madara yet that fail to comprehend his character.
NF in a nutshell.


----------



## KaiserBunny (Mar 9, 2014)

Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> The Japanese express the themes of friendships and rivalry to a level where *comMon* readers  fail to comprehend.



 You're a low-level *comMon* reader, Kakarot!


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 9, 2014)

madara is 200% conformed hashi-sexual, 100% comes from all dat hashi-obsession and the other 100% comes from da fact all uchiha are geh


 there is evidence that he wanted to raep sasuke also though so he might not just hashi-sexual


----------



## takL (Mar 9, 2014)

maddy is too old for that.

hes the funniest one in the manga tho. that's quite new for the last boss(/final villain).


----------



## Mateush (Mar 9, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> I wouldn't have one either if I was the Uchiha leader. Why take a wife if you can f*u*ck all women in the clan.



I mean it's a bit weird, totally single guy as leader. I do think he's gay. He neeever spoke about woman with boobs or something like that. 

Hashirama is not gay as far as we know. He did produce child, but not Madara.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 9, 2014)

Well he definitily doesn't have a problem with little boys touching his "lower region", while he gazes at hashirama statues.


----------



## Scila9 (Mar 9, 2014)

Madara has a one-track mind (like Sasuke). And that track does not involve sex of any kind with anyone. It only involves chakra, the Juubi, Senju DNA, power, etc. Anything that helps him accomplish his goal of MT. 

We may never know. Unless Madara gets a flashback of being jealous of Hashirama marrying Mito. Or jealous of Mito. Then we'll know.

Far as I'm concerned he's asexual right now.


----------



## OilMagnate (Mar 9, 2014)

Supersentaiguy said:


> So while reading the manga I kind of got this gay vibe off of madara. Maybe its Obito assuming he wanted him to "take care of his little friend", but anyone think Madara's gay ?



It's definitely weird that he didn't have children.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 9, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> Madara has a one-track mind (like Sasuke). And that track does not involve sex of any kind with anyone. It only involves chakra, the Juubi, *Senju DNA*, power, etc. Anything that helps him accomplish his goal of MT.
> 
> We may never know. Unless Madara gets a flashback of being jealous of Hashirama marrying Mito. Or jealous of Mito. Then we'll know.
> 
> Far as I'm concerned he's asexual right now.



If you know what i mean.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 9, 2014)

a lot of them come off gay. The homoerotic subtext is very obvious and very intentional


----------



## MYJC (Mar 9, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> It's definitely weird that he didn't have children.




Why? Not everyone has kids. 

Jiraiya never had kids and I don't think anyone would accuse him of being gay. 

Kakashi and Guy don't have kids, Obito doesn't have kids, Killer Bee doesn't have kids, Tsunade doesn't have kids, Raikage doesn't have kids (as far as we know), etc.


----------



## Aidengeogear (Mar 9, 2014)

Seems like a Dumbledore + Grindelwald.

Gayballs.


----------



## Magicbullet (Mar 9, 2014)

MYJC said:


> Jiraiya never had kids



That we know of...

Probably has a couple dozen descendant by now


----------



## KaiserBunny (Mar 9, 2014)

Jiraiya was flippantly lecherous. Unless he was strongly trying to compensate I don't see him being homosexual. Kakashi and Obito also have shown heterosexual leanings.


----------



## MYJC (Mar 9, 2014)

Magicbullet said:


> That we know of...
> 
> Probably has a couple dozen descendant by now




Hey, first rule of being a Sage is to always use protection. 

No way Pervy Sage would have all those zeroes in his back account if he had to worry about child support.




blueeyedbunny said:


> Jiraiya was flippantly lecherous. Unless he was strongly trying to compensate I don't see him being homosexual. Kakashi and Obito also have shown heterosexual leanings.




I agree, but the point is that not having kids doesn't make anyone gay.


----------



## Aidengeogear (Mar 9, 2014)

MYJC said:


> I agree, but the point is that not having kids doesn't make anyone gay.



Agreed. Many, many closeted gay people have kids.


----------



## Magicbullet (Mar 9, 2014)

MYJC said:


> Hey, first rule of being a Sage is to always use protection.



never could claim to be a "perfect sage", now could he?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 9, 2014)

Aidengeogear said:


> Seems like a Dumbledore + Grindelwald.
> 
> Gayballs.



wait for Kishi to reveal Madara is gay after the series is finished.


----------



## HoriMaori (Mar 9, 2014)

Madara is strictly bout dat vag. Dat Uzumaki vag. Mito to be precise.

In his Infinite Tsukuyomi, he and Mito make Uchizaki Clan babies all day and night


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 9, 2014)

Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> You all are fucking stupid if you think Madara is gay.
> For fucking God's sakes, Madara is a warrior that enjoys battle.
> His fucking hobby in the databook is Fighting Hashirama.
> The naruto community is full of idiots who can't pay attention nor disguish a character's  Sexual preferences.





Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> You all can't be serious. Kishimoto, the majority of your Manga fandom are full of immature readers.
> Madara is gay because he has Hashirama's face on his chest?
> Hashirama "killed" Madara and the latter survived by putting Senju cells on the wound.
> This thread is stupid and Madara's sexuality can't be debated.
> ...





Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> I am right. My point doesn't have to be proven.
> The theme of the Naruto manga
> examples
> 
> ...





Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> You all can continue this immature act.
> Madara isn't gay.
> Sasuke isn't gay.
> Naruto isn't gay.
> ...





Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> The majority of the  naruto community likes Madara yet that fail to comprehend his character.
> NF in a nutshell.


No disrespect, but you come off as angry and defensive.  Correct me if I?m wrong, but it seems that you are saying that homosexuality would detract from Madara?s character.  If this is the case, I disagree.

FWIW, I seriously doubt that Kishimoto will come out and say point blank that Madara is gay.  I doubt he would announce any of his characters as gay, as well.

What?s more is I feel that any romantic backstory involving Madara would be shoehorned in.  This is especially true if that backstory involved a woman *cough-cough Mito*.  To me (and another of other readers), Madara seems to have such a disdain for women that it would preclude him from being involved with one romantically.  That does not necessarily make him gay, but I can?t seriously touching first with any woman.


----------



## OilMagnate (Mar 9, 2014)

MYJC said:


> Why? Not everyone has kids.
> 
> Jiraiya never had kids and I don't think anyone would accuse him of being gay.
> 
> Kakashi and Guy don't have kids, Obito doesn't have kids, Killer Bee doesn't have kids, Tsunade doesn't have kids, Raikage doesn't have kids (as far as we know), etc.



Yeah, but Madara is more relevant of a person than the characters you mentioned, you know? He was the elder son of his time and him having children would keep on his legacy and his goals.


----------



## Aduro (Mar 9, 2014)

MYJC said:


> Why? Not everyone has kids.
> 
> Jiraiya never had kids and I don't think anyone would accuse him of being gay.
> 
> Kakashi and Guy don't have kids, Obito doesn't have kids, Killer Bee doesn't have kids, Tsunade doesn't have kids, Raikage doesn't have kids (as far as we know), etc.



True, Madara's probably just too cynical from war to have hope in something as optimistic as marriage or parenthood. I doubt Kishimoto would make the only openly homosexual character in the series a villain anyway, it would be pretty contraversial.


----------



## KaiserBunny (Mar 9, 2014)

CrazyAries said:


> No disrespect, but you come off as angry and defensive.  Correct me if I?m wrong, but it seems that you are saying that homosexuality would detract from Madara?s character.  If this is the case, I disagree.
> 
> FWIW, I seriously doubt that Kishimoto will come out and say point blank that Madara is gay.  I doubt he would announce any of his characters as gay, as well.
> 
> What?s more is I feel that any romantic backstory involving Madara would be shoehorned in.  This is especially true if that backstory involved a woman *cough-cough Mito*.  To me (and another of other readers), Madara seems to have such a disdain for women that it would preclude him from being involved with one romantically.  That does not necessarily make him gay, but I can?t seriously touching first with any woman.



Madra does seem misogynistic, to be sure. I would agree with that.

Also, I similarly addressed these posts a page back or so. Same thing re his attitude and homosexuality. The misogyny addition is a good point, though.


----------



## Usoland (Mar 9, 2014)

Madara has hard on during fights.That's why he was blowing off steam and going crazy about bloody veins and stuff after Rinne Tensei.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 9, 2014)

blueeyedbunny said:


> Madra does seem misogynistic, to be sure. I would agree with that.
> 
> Also, I similarly addressed these posts a page back or so. Same thing re his attitude and homosexuality. The misogyny addition is a good point, though.



I read the whole thread, but I wanted to put in my two cents. 

There are some guys irl who are misogynists but get married/have sex with women.  (I would imagine those are not fulfilling relationships.)

As for Madara, it does appear that him having no interest in women (or starting a family) is a combination of a few factors:  First is the apparent misogyny. Second is his lust for fighting and ambition as the sometime leader of the Uchiha Clan.  Third is his ultimate goal of recreating the world into one according to his vision.  We don't exactly know what a fully realized Moon's Eye Plan would spell for the rest of the living world (would people eventually die off?) but in any case, Madara would find a romantic relationship/family of negligible importance compared to holding ultimate power.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 9, 2014)

His heterosexual.

The problem is people taking shit out of context

Japanese translated in English changes some meaning.


----------



## boohead (Mar 9, 2014)

Ofcourse he's gay, one of the prerequisites of getting MS is being gay.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't think Naruto or Sasuke are gay, but reading through the Hashi flashback gave me the impression that Madara had legitimate romantic feelings for Hashirama that translated into awkward behaviour. On a less serious note, he seemed to orgasm from just feeling Hashi's presence.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't waste your time presuming that these characters are anything but straight, sir.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 9, 2014)

Gay. That's kind of obvious. He also hates women to boot. Or at least powersexual/Hashisexual. 



Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> You all are fucking stupid if you think Madara is gay.
> For fucking God's sakes, Madara is a warrior that enjoys battle.
> His fucking hobby in the databook is Fighting Hashirama.
> The naruto community can't pay attention nor disguish a character's  Sexual preferences.



Being a warrior automatically bars you from being homosexual? Well shit, better time-travel and let all those ancient civilizations know. Even Zeus was banging other guys. 

You're just a homophobe. 



OilMagnate said:


> Yeah, but Madara is more relevant of a person than the characters you mentioned, you know? He was the elder son of his time and him having children would keep on his legacy and his goals.



Him having children has absolutely nothing to do with his goals.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 9, 2014)

You probably see him as gay because you want him to be gay...because you're gay?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 9, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> You probably see him as gay because you want him to be gay...because you're gay?



So heterosexual people see him as straight cos they want him to be straight .....because they're straight?


----------



## Karasu (Mar 9, 2014)

eurytus said:


> So heterosexual people see him as straight cos they want him to be straight .....because they're straight?



No. It's because the manga reads that way


----------



## rac585 (Mar 9, 2014)

i don't care if he's gay. mainly because if he was and that's how kishi purposefully wrote him we'd never know either way. i do think a lot of people are wishing he was gay though.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 9, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> No. It's because the manga reads that way



it's debatable, OP is suggesting the opposite....
I still don't see how the readers' own sexuality has anything to do with the topic.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 9, 2014)

Arguing about a fictional character's sexuality? 

I expected better KL.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 9, 2014)

eurytus said:


> it's debatable, OP is suggesting the opposite....
> I still don't see how the readers' own sexuality has anything to do with the topic.



I really don't see how it's debatable.  The manga's void of any homo relationships at all - strictly hetro, his counterpart is hetro, etc. yadda, yadda, yadda. 

Projection? 

Doesn't matter anyway. Whatever. Stupid topic.



Krippy said:


> Arguing about a fictional character's sexuality?
> 
> I expected better KL.



Did you really?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 9, 2014)

He isn't really gay. He just comes off as gay for obsessing over Hashirama.

Or maybe he is gay, but there's nothing to really indicate such. obsessive behavior to someone of the same sex isn't exclusive to homosexuals.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 9, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> I really don't see how it's debatable.  It's void of any homo relationships at all - strictly hetro, his counterpart is hetro, etc. yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> Projection?
> 
> ...



He's not shown to be involved in any heterosexual relationship, there's a lack of interest in the opposite sex, actually he displayed a disdain for women. I don't see how you can claim he's strictly hetero.

If you think readers project their own sexuality onto the characters, then why didn't you agree hetero people who believe he's straight are projecting their own sexuality too?


----------



## MYJC (Mar 9, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He's not shown to be involved in any heterosexual relationship, there's a lack of interest in the opposite sex, actually he displayed a disdain for women. I don't see how you can claim he's strictly hetero.




So...being single and not interested in a relationship makes you somehow gay? :rofl

Again, I remind people that romance isn't the focus of this manga. Furthermore, some people are just single and focused on other things besides dating. It's not impossible that he'd be gay but there's absolutely nothing in the actual manga indicating that. 


And to be honest, the misogynistic thing probably makes him less likely to be gay. Stereotypical gay gays love women and get along with them great. :rofl


----------



## Karasu (Mar 9, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He's not shown to be involved in any heterosexual relationship, there's a lack of interest in the opposite sex, actually he displayed a disdain for women. I don't see how you can claim he's strictly hetero.
> 
> If you think readers project their own sexuality onto the characters, then why didn't you agree hetero people who believe he's straight are projecting their own sexuality too?



He's not shown in any relationships - it's clear that he's obsessed with one thing only: power. He's shown no interest in the same sex in a sexual manner, he's shown disdain for weakness. I see nothing indicating he's homo. 

As I explained - there's nothing to project. The manga is what it is, and it doesn't portray Madara as pursuing these kinds of relationships only power.  And if the manga did, would there be any expectation for him to behave outside of what the manga typically portrays in these situations (i.e hetro/the manga reads that way)? No. It's not difficult.


----------



## αce (Mar 9, 2014)

gay madara is the only madara


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 9, 2014)

To the people who say he only gives a shit about power:

Madara has pretty much stated that he equates power with *beauty*, and the only person he considers powerful is Hashirama.

I'll let you work that one out.  He really does care about power a lot but the connotations there get pretty interesting, especially given his history with him. You can say that sexuality and romance is irrelevant in this manga all you want, but in the end, there have been a hell of a lot of suggestive themes and indications in Madara's relationship with Hashirama. Themes and indications that most of you would take as a hint of something romantic and/or sexual were they a male and a female. *Just because Kishi isn't focusing on sex and romance in this manga, and just because he doesn't state everyone's interests, it doesn't mean that certain things aren't strongly implied. *

Whatever their relationship is/was, it definitely wasn't as simple as friendship and rivalry, at least not on Madara's end. Feel free to keep denying it though? I'm sure if some dude acted to you the way Mads acts to Hashi, you'd get a restraining order.


----------



## KaiserBunny (Mar 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> To the people who say he only gives a shit about power:
> 
> Madara has pretty much stated that he equates power with *beauty*, and the only person he considers powerful is Hashirama.
> 
> ...



That's a good point.  In this manga if a male and female character so much as have an extended conversation on a topic beyond the immediate, the shipping explodes.  Not to say this is an issue of shipping eclipse, but the point is were the two of opposite genders then it would almost be assumed romantic feelings/sexual tension was the only logical conclusion.  PikaCheeka has a strong point, maybe looking through the scope of "justify gay, then justify target" as a sort of extra step is the wrong way to approach this.

Ok, let's assume this: Madara is gay.  Now the question becomes: is there enough to say he has romantic feelings for Hashirama?

EDIT: There has to be a ton of romance, sexual tension going on offscreen.  These are teenagers to young adults in effectively constant wartime scenarios who may die at any given moment. Real world teens with no dangers affecting their lives whatsoever already get incredibly emotionally involved in flings, romances, etc.  Teens in this sort of life/situation must be even more so.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 10, 2014)

MYJC said:


> Or maybe, you know, this is a shonen manga about ninjas with superpowers and romance isn't supposed to be the focus of the story.
> 
> While I'm aware that we have a lot of "shippers" in the fanbase, I'd still guess that most fans aren't really all that interested in what's going on in all these characters' dating/sex lives.



Unlike One Piece which has ZERO shipping, Kishi brings it into his own manga. We can clearly see things like Lee/Sakura, Sasuke/Sakura, Naruto/Sakura, Ino/Sasuke, Ino/Chouji, Shikamaru/Temari, Asuma/genjutsubitch, Sasuke/Karin, Suigetsu/Sasuke, etc. You cannot say this is 100% on the fandom's side.


----------



## Lolitalush (Mar 10, 2014)

If this were real-life, not going to lie, I might be suspicious that he was inlove with Hashirama.

Within the context of the manga though...With the way Kishi writes, I would say he doesn't care for romance.


----------



## Saturnine (Mar 10, 2014)

I say he's as queer as a 10 dollar bill!

For Hashirama 



PureWIN said:


> Unlike One Piece which has ZERO shipping, Kishi brings it into his own manga. We can clearly see things like Lee/Sakura, Sasuke/Sakura, Naruto/Sakura, Ino/Sasuke, Ino/Chouji, Shikamaru/Temari, Asuma/genjutsubitch, Sasuke/Karin, Suigetsu/Sasuke, etc. You cannot say this is 100% on the fandom's side.



What? Duuuuude. Most of what you've just enumerated is conjecture. The only pairings with which we've got clear hints of romance would be Asuma/Kurenai (canon, consummated), Minato/Kushina (canon, consummated) Sasu/Saku (one-sided), Sasu/Karin (one-sided), Naru/Saku (one-sided), Naru/Hina (one-sided), Sasu/Ino (one-sided). 

Stuff like Shikamaru/Temari or Choji/Ino are just conjecture based on some implicit, ambiguous sexual tension that's supposed to be there, but not necessarily actually is there.


----------



## Van Konzen (Mar 10, 2014)

one of histories greatest warrior.. Alexander the Great..
ring a bell?


----------



## Aidengeogear (Mar 10, 2014)

redfang45 said:


> one of histories greatest warrior.. Alexander the Great..
> ring a bell?



Are you talking about Hephaestion?


----------



## The Undying (Mar 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> To the people who say he only gives a shit about power:
> 
> Madara has pretty much stated that he equates power with *beauty*, and the only person he considers powerful is Hashirama.




I'm not sure that's a solid indication of an explicitly suggestive theme. I interpreted that as Madara finding power _in itself_ intrinsically and fundamentally beautiful, not that he saw it as some sexually attractive quality. This doesn't necessarily mean he feels any resemblance of romantic attraction towards Hashirama himself. There are two things I distinctly recall from the manga: Madara admires and even begrudges Hashirama's power, and Madara possesses a strong friend/rival dynamic with Hashirama as a person. This could be supported by the fact that he basically shrugs Hashi off to the side the moment he's able to acquire all of his power with that final attainment of Sage Mode. There's virtually nothing to say about his sexual orientation, and given his behavior, I'd rather characterize him as strictly _asexual_ over everything else.

For all intents and purposes, I believe that Kishimoto's overall goal with Madara's personality is to just portray him as a very power-hungry person.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 10, 2014)

MYJC said:


> So...being single and not interested in a relationship makes you somehow gay? :rofl



When did I say he's gay? I'm responding to the poster who said he's "strictly hetero". There's nothing in the manga that proves that.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> madara chopped off his bits... if you didnt know
> he believes sex makes you weak.
> doesnt matter if its with a man or woman



If you are not joking, that would make for a very interesting man


----------



## eurytus (Mar 10, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> He's not shown in any relationships - it's clear that he's obsessed with one thing only: power. He's shown no interest in the same sex in a sexual manner, he's shown disdain for weakness. I see nothing indicating he's homo.
> 
> As I explained - there's nothing to project. The manga is what it is, and it doesn't portray Madara as pursuing these kinds of relationships only power.  And if the manga did, would there be any expectation for him to behave outside of what the manga typically portrays in these situations (i.e hetro/the manga reads that way)? No. It's not difficult.



I see nothing indicating he's heterosexual either. Your point is everyone should be assumed heterosexual unless stated otherwise, I really don't see why it should be the case


----------



## Marsala (Mar 10, 2014)

He's gay. Madara acted just like a boy with a crush in the childhood flashbacks of him and Hashirama.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 10, 2014)

Shin said:


> Japanese translated in English changes some meaning.




This is also true. There's a bit of a cultural divide here because the themes of friendship and rivalry, especially in Shonen, are emphasized to such overdisplayed extremes that Western audiences typically interpret it as some kind of hidden connotation. If I had a dime for every occasion people used the same kind of "homoerotic subtexts" for Naruto and Sasuke (and let's not fool ourselves, they _are_ the same), I'd own a mansion.


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 10, 2014)

I've scoffed at this thread several times and never cared to give it a second glance but then I really thought about it at one point and I have to agree it could explain quite a bit. I don't really see another character with the same kind of connections and obsession with another like Madara had for Hash. 

Naruto's obsession for Sasuke is different in that he has a LOT of friends that he has won over through the years through TnJ and what-not but Sasuke was always the only one "not playing ball". A situation like that could reasonably create an attachment that appears to be obsessive when its really just about perfection. Well, that and the fact that Sasuke was supposed to be the first friend.

I don't think we'll ever get any sort of clarification on anyone's orientation either way though and I'm fairly certain we are supposed to follow the "assume straight until otherwise stated" guideline. As offensive and intolerant as that may seem, I just think that is what the author expects us to believe.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 10, 2014)

Nothing implies he swings one way or the other. He is obsessed with Hashirama, but in no way is it sexual. There is not even the slightest implication.


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2014)

When you start wearing some dude's face on your chest, I think it at least qualifies as suspect


----------



## Garcher (Mar 10, 2014)

Madara obviously is p*d*p****. This is the true reason he wants Mugen Tsukuyomi, to life his very specific dream


----------



## eurytus (Mar 10, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> I'm fairly certain we are supposed to follow the "assume straight until otherwise stated" guideline. As offensive and intolerant as that may seem, I just think that is what the author expects us to believe.



you're saying Kishi is being offensive and intolerant


----------



## Aidengeogear (Mar 10, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> I've scoffed at this thread several times and never cared to give it a second glance but then I really thought about it at one point and I have to agree it could explain quite a bit. I don't really see another character with the same kind of connections and obsession with another like Madara had for Hash.
> 
> Naruto's obsession for Sasuke is different in that he has a LOT of friends that he has won over through the years through TnJ and what-not but Sasuke was always the only one "not playing ball". A situation like that could reasonably create an attachment that appears to be obsessive when its really just about perfection. Well, that and the fact that Sasuke was supposed to be the first friend.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever get any sort of clarification on anyone's orientation either way though and I'm fairly certain we are supposed to follow the "assume straight until otherwise stated" guideline. As offensive and intolerant as that may seem, I just think that is what the author expects us to believe.



I'm here to also put my vote in that Shino is suspect as well. No real reason other than gaydar.


----------



## Magicbullet (Mar 10, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> Madara obviously is p*d*p****. This is the true reason he wants Mugen Tsukuyomi, to life his very specific dream



I can dig it.


----------



## amillionhp (Mar 10, 2014)

eurytus said:


> you're saying Kishi is being offensive and intolerant



Well I'm speaking more from myself to just outright make the statement is offensive and intolerant but I'm basing this off of there being not one confirmed homosexual character in the manga.

I suppose if I'm saying this then yes, it by extension implies the author is the same.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 10, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Nothing implies he swings one way or the other. He is obsessed with Hashirama, but in no way is it sexual. There is not even the slightest implication.



No implication? Madara has been obsessed with getting his wood for decades. He had a naked clone of him in his cave. He has his face over his heart. He said true happiness is the fusion of him with Hashi. He survived by having what was essentially Hashi's life force pumped into his back. He's pee-shy around him. Zetsu is a lab lovechild of the two. Need I go on?


----------



## HoriMaori (Mar 10, 2014)

Five pages of speculation about Madara's sexuality?



When people apply real world logic and standards to a Shonen manga


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2014)

amillionhp said:


> I've scoffed at this thread several times and never cared to give it a second glance but then I really thought about it at one point and I have to agree it could explain quite a bit. I don't really see another character with the same kind of connections and obsession with another like Madara had for Hash.
> 
> Naruto's obsession for Sasuke is different in that he has a LOT of friends that he has won over through the years through TnJ and what-not but Sasuke was always the only one "not playing ball". A situation like that could reasonably create an attachment that appears to be obsessive when its really just about perfection. Well, that and the fact that Sasuke was supposed to be the first friend.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever get any sort of clarification on anyone's orientation either way though and I'm fairly certain we are supposed to follow the "assume straight until otherwise stated" guideline. As offensive and intolerant as that may seem, I just think that is what the author expects us to believe.




I always saw Naruto chasing Sasuke as the fact that perhaps  Sasuke is right to feel the way he does.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 10, 2014)

He wants Hashi's wood to spray leaves all over his Sharingan.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 10, 2014)

Gay like this thread.:ignoramus


----------



## MYJC (Mar 10, 2014)

PureWIN said:


> Unlike One Piece which has ZERO shipping, Kishi brings it into his own manga. We can clearly see things like Lee/Sakura, Sasuke/Sakura, Naruto/Sakura, Ino/Sasuke, Ino/Chouji, Shikamaru/Temari, Asuma/genjutsubitch, Sasuke/Karin, Suigetsu/Sasuke, etc. You cannot say this is 100% on the fandom's side.




First off, like 50% of those are imaginary (Ino/Chouji WTF) and most of the rest are one-sided crushes that are unimportant to the story. The only actual romance listed was Asuma/Kurenai, and that was mostly off-panel. So yeah, most of that is the fandom. 

Regardless of that, the vast majority of the characters in the story aren't shown to be in relationships because 1) It's extraneous to the story and 2) Some people are just single.


----------



## SLB (Mar 10, 2014)

Gay           .


----------



## eurytus (Mar 10, 2014)

MYJC said:


> First off, like 50% of those are imaginary (Ino/Chouji WTF) and most of the rest are one-sided crushes that are unimportant to the story. The only actual romance listed was Asuma/Kurenai, and that was mostly off-panel. So yeah, most of that is the fandom.
> 
> Regardless of that, the vast majority of the characters in the story aren't shown to be in relationships because 1) It's extraneous to the story and 2) Some people are just single.



one sided romance is romance. They're unimportant but they still take up plenty of panels. Sakura's confession takes up a whole chapter, Actually one side romance is terribly important in Obito's case


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 10, 2014)

Chayoth Ha Qadesh said:


> You all can't be serious. Kishimoto, the majority of your Manga fandom are full of immature readers.
> Madara is gay because he has Hashirama's face on his chest?
> Hashirama "killed" Madara and the latter survived by putting Senju cells on the wound.
> This thread is stupid and Madara's sexuality can't be debated.
> ...


Calm down; the whole "Madara is gay for Hashirama" is mostly a joke; no one is really advocating that they get together


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyway, my view of Madara is the same as my view of Sasuke; he's asexual. He doesn't care about love, romance or lust because his only love is his goals in life.


----------



## King BOo (Mar 10, 2014)

Madara is a man of war not love


----------



## Mikasa Morano (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm sure Maddy has smashed a hooker or two. The guy oozes testosterone. I'm sure he got all the bitches, even if he never committed to or loved them. The man has urges I'm sure.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 10, 2014)

Mikasa Morano said:


> I'm sure Maddy has smashed a hooker or two. The guy oozes testosterone. I'm sure he got all the bitches, even if he never committed to or loved them. The man has urges I'm sure.



Because I guess only straight people have urges.

Or maybe only gay people have self control?

Not sure where you're going with this argument.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Mar 10, 2014)

PureWIN said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> We presume he's Hashi-sexual, but that's only within the framing of the plot. Kishi has never shown us his personal life off the battlefield. For all we know, we may have been a sex god amongst the Uchiha bitches.
> 
> The lack of interest in women reflects _Kishi's lack of interest in women_, not the actual characters. In Kishi's writing only perverts (Jiraiya), *designated ladies' men (Asuma)*, and hormone rattled teenagers (Obito, Naruto, Lee) can show any form of interest in women. For everyone else, they are nothing more than baby machines.


Asuma is a ladies man? When the fuck did that happen? He had one lady and nobody else showed interest in him. Was he secretly banging Ino off panel or something?

OT: Yeah, it's the next plot twist. Mito walked in on Madara and Hashirama playing 50 Shades of Wood. She's the real villain behind Infinite Tsukuyomi


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2014)

The fact that this is a shounen for little boys who just want to see monster hulky men beat each other up with magic powers kills the possibility for expanding on this in canon.   A mature senin Madara would be increadibly interesting.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 10, 2014)

The Undying said:


> I'm not sure that's a solid indication of an explicitly suggestive theme. I interpreted that as Madara finding power _in itself_ intrinsically and fundamentally beautiful, not that he saw it as some sexually attractive quality. This doesn't necessarily mean he feels any resemblance of romantic attraction towards Hashirama himself. There are two things I distinctly recall from the manga: Madara admires and even begrudges Hashirama's power, and Madara possesses a strong friend/rival dynamic with Hashirama as a person. This could be supported by the fact that he basically shrugs Hashi off to the side the moment he's able to acquire all of his power with that final attainment of Sage Mode. There's virtually nothing to say about his sexual orientation, and given his behavior, I'd rather characterize him as strictly _asexual_ over everything else.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, I believe that Kishimoto's overall goal with Madara's personality is to just portray him as a very power-hungry person.



Quality post. 



eurytus said:


> I see nothing indicating he's heterosexual either. Your point is everyone should be assumed heterosexual unless stated otherwise, I really don't see why it should be the case



 

Well dear eurytus, as I mentioned earlier, the manga is void of any precedent outside of heterosexuality. It's the norm within the manga.  The thread is littered with posts giving reason for what others might see as suggestive themes, implications and connotations. Most of them are formed around how the mangaka chose to anthropomorphize Hashirama's power when it's been hijacked.  The simple fact is they were rivals, and Madara used Hashirama as a stepping stone to go after his goal of becoming like Riduko (who was the only person he considered powerful). 

I'm still left feeling that the only reason people see this is because they want to see it. And its not because its in the writing but rather because they themselves are disposed to those kind of thoughts and feelings.  But Madara's after power and nothing else.


----------



## Mikasa Morano (Mar 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Because I guess only straight people have urges.
> 
> Or maybe only gay people have self control?
> 
> Not sure where you're going with this argument.




Do the Japanese even 'acknowledge' gays? I know the Koreans don't from living there for a few years The cultures are close enough no? They 'know' homosexuals exist but they don't 'acknowledge' it so they act like it doesn't exist. 

I think Japan is more socially progressive so they may be different but not by much sociallu (pls correct me if I'm wring...I actually hope I'm wrong about this).....if I'm right though, IDK that a shounen manga would feature a homosexual. The sophisticated, psychologically complex adult oriented mangas and small niche market mangas (such as yaoi) might though. But not the mainstream ones, so I highly doubt Kishi would envision a gay Madara.

Madara is straight at best and asexual at worst.

Plus that curse of hatred man. The individual fixates on his/her goal and nothing else matters. Not sex. Not peace. Not anything or anyone else. Notice, the Uchihas who were not afflicted with the curse had lovers and/or crushes, i.e., Itachi and Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2014)

Mikasa Morano said:


> Do the Japanese even 'acknowledge' gays? I know the Koreans don't from living there for a few years The cultures are close enough no? They 'know' homosexuals exist but they don't 'acknowledge' it so they act like it doesn't exist.



Naughty art from a few centuries ago says otherwise. Same with Tale of Genji. The main character bangs a guy in it, if I recall correctly.  Shinto mythology has some pretty interesting individuals in it, as well.

They may not be "acknowledged" the same way they are in the United States, especially today (I didn't live in Japan for very long and my experience with university students would obviously not reflect the society as a whole), but for a very long time, it was fully accepted in Japan and even appeared in Shinto myth. Granted most societies were more open to it some time ago (Greece and Rome, especially), but Madara does come from an earlier era, after all. Madara's youth, even if only 80 years ago by manga time, pretty much takes place 600+ years ago in comparison to the current generation.  



> I think Japan is more socially progressive so they may be different but not by much sociallu (pls correct me if I'm wring...I actually hope I'm wrong about this).....*if I'm right though, IDK that a shounen manga would feature a homosexual. *The sophisticated, psychologically complex adult oriented mangas and small niche market mangas (such as yaoi) might though. But not the mainstream ones, so I highly doubt Kishi would envision a gay Madara.
> 
> Madara is straight at best and asexual at worst.



And shounen manga wouldn't have homosexual characters? Pretty sure One Piece disagrees.


If you want to say "Madara's not gay", that's one thing. But you can't use the arguments of 1) homosexuality is never expressed in Japan outside yaoi, or 2) it never shows up in shounen manga.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 11, 2014)

Young Lord Minato said:


> Anyway, my view of Madara is the same as my view of Sasuke; he's asexual. He doesn't care about love, romance or lust because his only love is his goals in life.



You truly understand the manga.




Young Lord Minato said:


> Calm down; the whole "Madara is gay for Hashirama" is mostly a joke; no one is really advocating that they get together



Keheheh...
You'd be surprised.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 11, 2014)

Mikasa Morano said:


> Do the Japanese even 'acknowledge' gays? I know the Koreans don't from living there for a few years The cultures are close enough no? They 'know' homosexuals exist but they don't 'acknowledge' it so they act like it doesn't exist.



The Samurai they worship had a culture that was very similar to the Greek one. So they had a very gay army. PikaCheeka already gave you some examples.
Though the Japanese like to hide that aspect, just like their war crimes.


----------



## chakra-burned (Mar 11, 2014)

Dude clearly has wood for Hashirama. I'm surprised it even took this long for this thread to pop up.


----------



## stevefarfan (Mar 11, 2014)

I understand how it might waste panel time to have these characters be dealing with relationships all the time, but I personally find it weird how the characters almost never seem to show sexual interest in ANYTHING.  Can't Naruto just turn his head occasionally to check dat ass?  Can't Sasuke lose concentration idly at somebody's breasts.  Or hell maybe he looks at some guy, and gets a slightly flustered look when he gets caught staring, the other guy grins or rolls his eyes.  Somewhat subtle stuff, sometimes obvious.

Stuff like that.  I don't think it'd take away from the comic, with just the right type of look, it'd even spark threads on who's attracted to who, and why s/he shows the most interest in a certain somebody.

So basically two benefits: Making the characters more rounded out and something very fun to talk about based on cannon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2014)

stevefarfan said:


> I understand how it might waste panel time to have these characters be dealing with relationships all the time, but I personally find it weird how the characters almost never seem to show sexual interest in ANYTHING.  Can't Naruto just turn his head occasionally to check dat ass?  Can't Sasuke lose concentration idly at somebody's breasts.  Or hell maybe he looks at some guy, and gets a slightly flustered look when he gets caught staring, the other guy grins or rolls his eyes.  Somewhat subtle stuff, sometimes obvious.
> 
> Stuff like that.  I don't think it'd take away from the comic, with just the right type of look, it'd even spark threads on who's attracted to who, and why s/he shows the most interest in a certain somebody.
> 
> So basically two benefits: Making the characters more rounded out and something very fun to talk about based on cannon.



So what about Mads basically orgasming whenever he sees Hashi or even senses him from far away?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 11, 2014)

Hashisexual


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Well dear eurytus, as I mentioned earlier, the manga is void of any precedent outside of heterosexuality. It's the norm within the manga.  The thread is littered with posts giving reason for what others might see as suggestive themes, implications and connotations. Most of them are formed around how the mangaka chose to anthropomorphize Hashirama's power when it's been hijacked.  The simple fact is they were rivals, and Madara used Hashirama as a stepping stone to go after his goal of becoming like Riduko (who was the only person he considered powerful).
> 
> I'm still left feeling that the only reason people see this is because they want to see it. And its not because its in the writing but rather because they themselves are disposed to those kind of thoughts and feelings.  But Madara's after power and nothing else.



you're agreeing with me, you assume everyone is straight. The fact remains there's no solid proof of Madara's heterosexuality. You're very much guilty of seeing what you want to see cos you think homosexuality doesn't exist in shounen manga.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Mar 11, 2014)

Mikasa Morano said:


> Do the Japanese even 'acknowledge' gays? .


From what I can tell, they do acknowledge them, but differently than Americans do. Gay marriage and other such issues aren't the political bombs they've become in the States, and they don't have same-sex marriage. However, there is no criminalization of homosexuality, nor are there many instances of discrimination based on that, and some cities have laws against discrimination against gays. Not to mention, their culture doesn't really have any history against it, like there is in the West.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2014)

Even gayer towards Hashirama than Naruto towards Sasuke.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 11, 2014)

Young Lord Minato said:


> From what I can tell, they do acknowledge them, but differently than Americans do. Gay marriage and other such issues aren't the political bombs they've become in the States, and they don't have same-sex marriage. However, there is no criminalization of homosexuality, nor are there many instances of discrimination based on that, and some cities have laws against discrimination against gays. Not to mention, their culture doesn't really have any history against it, like there is in the West.




From what's been written and documented on homosexuality in modern Japan, there are definitely societal pressures on being gay. People do not openly denounce it as a sexual orientation like in America, but it's almost always conflated with crossdressing and transgenderism. Over there, a gay man is generally understood to be an "okama", a word that is associated with transgender qualities by default because of its roots in effeminate attributes. Popular culture plays an extremely vital role in Japan's public consciousness, and only rarely is there an item available that doesn't promote the conflation between being a homosexual male and dressing up like a girl. _Yaoi_ literature might be seen as an avoidance of this, but that genre is geared towards women as an idealization of transcending romance; contrary to popular Western belief, the protagonists don't actually identify themselves as gay people. That is to say they're only interested in the subject of their infatuation, not in same-sex relationships themselves.

And since Madara doesn't crossdress, I can see why people would think there's a reasonable precedent for heterosexuality being his default orientation (or he could be an otherwise straight man who just so happened to fall for Hashirama, like in the case of yaoi... but I doubt that). I don't personally condone Madara automatically being hetero, but Japan's modern views on the subject could absolutely lend credence to it.


----------



## Aidengeogear (Mar 11, 2014)

The Undying said:


> And since Madara doesn't crossdress, I can see why people would think there's a reasonable precedent for heterosexuality being his default orientation (or he could be an otherwise straight man who just so happened to fall for Hashirama, like in the case of yaoi...



So a person can't be gay unless they act stereotypically gay? Nah, dog. There are moderates in every group.
Also, even if he 'happened to fall for Hashirama,' he still isn't heterosexual.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 11, 2014)

Aidengeogear said:


> So a person can't be gay unless they act stereotypically gay?


I never said that. This isn't about MY views, it's about Japanese culture.



> Also, even if he 'happened to fall for Hashirama,' he still isn't heterosexual.


Except my post wasn't discussing what kind of sexual orientation Madara would _technically_ fall under. It was based entirely on Japanese self-identification in fiction.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 11, 2014)

everybody in the manga seems gay

it's pretty much the only reason anybody i know still reads it

we are all waiting for hashirama and madara to mirror sasuke and naruto's first kiss just like sasuke and naruto mirrored their valley ofthe end fight

it will be like coming full circle and tbh it's the only way i can see madara getting redeemed by the end


----------



## Aidengeogear (Mar 11, 2014)

The Undying said:


> Except my post wasn't discussing what kind of sexual orientation Madara would _technically_ fall under. It was based entirely on Japanese self-identification in *fiction*.



I gotcha. My comment was more for the thread topic itself, not really a retort specifically for you.

Read: Hashisexual


----------



## Rosi (Mar 11, 2014)

7 pages, wut. Some people are sure pressed that their fave might be gay


----------



## Brian (Mar 11, 2014)

Mikasa Morano said:


> IDK that a shounen manga would feature a homosexual. The sophisticated, psychologically complex adult oriented mangas and small niche market mangas (such as yaoi) might though. But not the mainstream ones, so I highly doubt Kishi would envision a gay Madara.



One of Yu Yu Hakusho's major villains was gay


----------



## SLB (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd be impressed if Kishi made it a legitimate fact in his series honestly. He'd have built him up that way from the start.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 11, 2014)

Madara just likes to fight Hashirama.
Its his hobby in the databook.
Madara doesn't have any sexual feelings for Hashirama.
There isn't anything pointing to that.
Its simply a rivalry thing.


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 11, 2014)

Gee, I don't know. Does viewing women as weak and ugly make him straight?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2014)

Rosi said:


> 7 pages, wut. Some people are sure pressed that their fave might be gay



There's no such thing as a gay warrior, Rosi.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 11, 2014)

Brian said:


> One of Yu Yu Hakusho's major villains was gay



Ah,I was wondering when someone would bring up Sensui. Yep,by word of god(the mangaka) Sensui is gay with Itsuki. They are a canon couple. So gay villains in shonen jump can happen. Though I don't see Kishi openly admitting Madara's sexuality* if *he is gay like togashi did.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Revy said:


> Ah,I was wondering when someone would bring up Sensui. Yep,by word of god(the mangaka) Sensui is gay with Itsuki. They are a canon couple. So gay villains in shonen jump can happen. Though I don't see Kishi openly admitting Madara's sexuality* if *he is gay like togashi did.



why not? It didn't affect Togashi's career. And he continued to give bl and transgender winks in his work


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> why not? It didn't affect Togashi's career. And he continued to give bl and transgender winks in his work



cuz kishi is a tease like that. He likes to keep the fandom guessing.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> you're agreeing with me, you assume everyone is straight. The fact remains there's no solid proof of Madara's heterosexuality. You're very much guilty of seeing what you want to see cos you think homosexuality doesn't exist in shounen manga.



 

Like you assume some are gay  

The OP stated their gaydar goes off when the manga visits Madara. I don't. I don't see it/not even close.  His character is very straight forward and easily defined - power.  And it's been explained why people believe as they do.  There's really no argument thereafter. It's been taken a step further and explained as to why any reader of the manga would feel comfortable believing he's straight (if the thought would occur at all because clearly he's not interested in these things - he probably dismissed the idea because of other losses). The fact remains that there is no "solid proof" of him being gay.  There's nothing that even hints of him being gay. The counterpart in this scenario is heterosexual (to make this situation even less likely).  All of the relationships in THIS manga are heterosexual.  I didn't expand the argument outside of THIS manga - Madara's not in other mangas is he?  Trying to expand this as you have is just pathetic. I'm done. See what you want; but it's not in the manga, it's just in you and those that want to see it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Like you assume some are gay
> 
> The OP stated their gaydar goes off when the manga visits Madara. I don't. I don't see it/not even close.  His character is very straight forward and easily defined - power.  And it's been explained why people believe as they do.  There's really no argument thereafter. It's been taken a step further and explained as to why any reader of the manga would feel comfortable believing he's straight (if the thought would occur at all because clearly he's not interested in these things - he probably dismissed the idea because of other losses). The fact remains that there is no "solid proof" of him being gay. * There's nothing that even hints of him being gay.* The counterpart in this scenario is heterosexual (to make this situation even less likely).  All of the relationships in THIS manga are heterosexual.  I didn't expand the argument outside of THIS manga - Madara's not in other mangas is he?  Trying to expand this as you have is just pathetic. I'm done. See what you want; but it's not in the manga, it's just in you and those that want to see it.



I kind of have to wonder about the people saying this.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 12, 2014)

C'mon guys. Madara is a powersexual. 

If he even gets a hint that you have something that will bring him closer to RS, he'll bounce on your dick until he steals _all_ of your DNA. 


@Pika

You mentioned that One Piece has gay characters...I don't think that's entirely correct. Oda uses okamas -- transgendered men / crossdressers (who may be entirely straight), but he has yet to introduce a _gay_ character.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Mar 12, 2014)

Has anyone else mentioned all his references to dancing? That fucker is too "fabulous".


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

PureWIN said:


> C'mon guys. Madara is a powersexual.
> 
> If he even gets a hint that you have something that will bring him closer to RS, he'll bounce on your dick until he steals _all_ of your DNA.



I somehow doubt this. 




> @Pika
> 
> You mentioned that One Piece has gay characters...I don't think that's entirely correct. Oda uses okamas -- transgendered men / crossdressers (who may be entirely straight), but he has yet to introduce a _gay_ character.



He still portrays other sexual lifestyles, be they gay or transgender, in a shounen. It's definitely not something that never comes up in shounen as some claim.


----------



## Mystoria (Mar 12, 2014)

PureWIN said:


> C'mon guys. Madara is a powersexual.
> 
> If he even gets a hint that you have something that will bring him closer to RS, he'll bounce on your dick until he steals _all_ of your DNA.
> 
> ...



I do agree that not all Okama's in OP are gay such as Bentham, but the ones in Kamabakka kingdom fell for Sanji. Their leader, Ivankov, is most likely bisexual. I think those twins that donated blood to Sanji back in FI island were also gay.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 12, 2014)

All jokes aside, we can assume Sasuke is asexual for now. Reason being pretty much because he was too busy being an emo bitch until he talked to Hashi. 

Regarding Madara. This may be a series aimed for kids, but so is One Piece. 

Obsession over a person doesn't completely indicate your sexuality, however Madara did take it to another level with Hashirama.

Interpretations obviously can be wrong but saying everything that Madara did with and for Hashirama has ZERO GAY VIBES is even more incorrect.  



vegeta2002 said:


> Has anyone else mentioned all his references to dancing? That fucker is too "fabulous".



Jojo characters are fabulous but super straight. What is this post leading to?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 12, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> There's nothing that even hints of him being gay.
> Trying to expand this as you have is just pathetic. I'm done. See what you want; but it's not in the manga, it's just in you and those that want to see it.


----------



## Orxon (Mar 12, 2014)

Honestly, a lot of these godly powerful characters in manga read as asexual to me. Sexuality seems beneath someone who can snatch meteors out of the sky.


----------



## ice77 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Nah he's not gay. This is action shounen after all and all i seen in this manga is the traditional family values with no implications of being gay.....but oro on the other hand does come off a little weird isn't he? *


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 12, 2014)

Probably straight but he is also gay for hashi... maybe?

I still suspect he was dumped by Mito, that's why he used to have that inferiority complex and child like " girls are not allowed into the tree house" attitude.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 12, 2014)

ice77 said:


> *Nah he's not gay. This is action shounen after all and all i seen in this manga is the traditional family values with no implications of being gay.....but oro on the other hand does come off a little weird isn't he? *



i have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Kakashi343 (Mar 13, 2014)

J.K. Rowling came out and said Dumbledore was gay after the Harry Potter series was finished. Perhaps we'll get something similar with Kishi and Mads  but on a serious level I agree with those that have said most characters in this manga act asexual. Now it's not like I actually think a majority of them are not interested in sex/ the opposite sex at all, but like many have already said, that would require panel time to exhibit and it's just not worth it I'm glad we don't see too much of this (although a NaruHina relationship would be cute). Anyways someone said that Madara probably had too many problems to go date that much and I think this is most likely the truth of the matter.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Mar 13, 2014)

You don't make these statements out of the blue unless you have a background in dancing. He must see his battles with Hashirama as dances too. He's a prom queen and that doesn't make him a weakling in traditional Japanese culture. *There is a gay subtext to ancient samurai culture that follows along the lines of "true love only existing between warriors". Sound familiar?*


----------



## ZakutoUchiha (Mar 13, 2014)

This did not deserve 8 pages...


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 13, 2014)

Typical NF to turn something mundane in to something it's not.

Madara lived for battle. He was untouchable and unbeatable to everyone who came to try and take him down.

Except to one man.

He's got immense pride in his own prowes, but also immense respect for Hashirama in turn. There's never been anything implied between them other than the fact that they were two guys who grew up together, respected one another, forged a friendship/rivalry and then became enemies. 

Madara isn't obsessed with Hashirama because he has a crush on him. He's obsessed with him because he wants to beat the only man who ever took him down clean.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 13, 2014)

He's clearly gay for Hashirama.  Don't know how anybody could deny this.

CM Pope, of course nothing happened between them.  Hashirama isn't homosexual.


----------



## Kage (Mar 13, 2014)

quite possibly?

I can't and don't want to really imagine him being aroused by any he felt superior to. And Madara pretty much thought he was better than everybody so...


----------



## Enclave (Mar 13, 2014)

Kage said:


> quite possibly?
> 
> I can't and don't want to really imagine him being aroused by any he felt superior to. And Madara pretty much thought he was better than everybody so...



You mean he thought he was better than everybody BUT Hashirama.


----------



## Kage (Mar 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> You mean he thought he was better than everybody BUT Hashirama.



Hence the "quite possibly" in response to the OP. Even if just one man it's still another man so... gaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2014)

Madara isn't gay, he just cares for Hashi like his brother simalir to Naruto's love for the Sauce.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 14, 2014)

anyone who says yaoi doesn't go on in this manga...think again.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Madara isn't gay, he just cares for Hashi like his brother simalir to Naruto's love for the Sauce.



Madara acts like a psychotic ex-girl/boyfriend.

You must lead a weird life if you think that's normal brotherly love.


----------



## Akaikumo (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't know if he is gay but he's a weird one. I don't think he can date girls or anyone, seriously.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 16, 2014)

Madara likes big strong men that can beat his ass. 

So whatever the term is for men who like men that beat them into submission like a bitch.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 16, 2014)

I understand it will be weird for Kishimoto to randomly determine Madara's sexuality after the manga is done unless asked, but I also don't understand why some users consider it as an "offense" to his character?

Or are you trying to tell me a gay character can't be a major villain or be extremely powerful? 

But I don't really believe he's homosexual. Madara is kind of a best friend and best rival for him and it's quite the shame Madara left the village and broke their friendship.


----------



## foxfairy (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry but Madara is so gay that my butt hurts.

I think it's was intentional Madara and Hashirama relationship. Their interactions were no way like normal brothers or best friends.

If there was in any way a spin off about their childhood, should be called: Broke Back Naruto.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 20, 2015)

Orxon said:


> Honestly, a lot of these godly powerful characters in manga read as asexual to me. Sexuality seems beneath someone who can snatch meteors out of the sky.


Truth.
Some people are too cool for love.
To high to be obtained.


----------



## Addy (Nov 20, 2015)

edo tensie: necromancy thread!!!!!!!! 

then again, board is dead so go ahead


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Madara always gave off a super homo vibe. And it's funny because hashirama always seemed to have the broke back mountain vibe. "Yah I am interested, but I ain't gay i do woman" lol.


----------



## Raventhal (Nov 20, 2015)

He tried to make a kid with Hashirama but it turned out he could make his own will and the Zetsu's already existed without Hashirama.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 20, 2015)

why do you guys give a shit about this stuff lol

it's a fucking cartoon


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 20, 2015)

ATastyMuffin said:


> why do you guys give a shit about this stuff lol
> 
> it's a fucking cartoon


Exactly. Like....this shit got 9 pages and a necro.

This place is weird sometimes.


----------



## RohitS (Nov 21, 2015)

Madara is not a gay.,... In story they did not tell anything about his partner.


----------



## foxfairy (Nov 21, 2015)

Superstars said:


> Truth.
> Some people are too cool for love.
> To high to be obtained.


 
True. Madara was so picky. Really hard to get. 
The guy was exclusive, just Hashirama wood could satisfy him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 21, 2015)

There is nothing heterosexual about the guy. But not sure if he is gay either. Probably asexual like most manga villains.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 21, 2015)

madara is pretty blatantly gay for hashirama


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Who.

Gives.

A Crap?!​*


----------



## Sixpence None The Richer (Nov 21, 2015)

Madara was Hashimarasexual if anything.


----------



## Cormag (Nov 21, 2015)

if anything, madara is a cratophile. that's where it stops, though.


----------



## Shanal (Nov 21, 2015)

We all know he is p*d*p****. He tried to molest that little girl and she got scared.


----------



## foxfairy (Nov 21, 2015)

Cormag said:


> if anything, madara is a cratophile. that's where it stops, though.


 What the hell cratophile means?


----------



## HunterxH (Nov 21, 2015)

This must be something akin to a troll/bait thread from a member of GLAAD or something. There's nothing in the manga that implies that madara is anything but asexual (since heterosexuality nor homosexuality is explicitly stated) which means that he just doesn't care or showing that he cares is not important, which often happens to those who wield such immense power - they stop caring about "trivial" matters. 

Anyone saying anything else is projecting themselves onto the character.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 22, 2015)

Madara wanted Hashirama's wood inside him, and he eventually got it.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 22, 2015)

I want a Homo Madara...


----------



## Brooks (Nov 22, 2015)

I would also be gay if it meant getting that much power.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 22, 2015)

Sixpence None The Richer said:


> Madara was Hashimarasexual if anything.



Yeah his face on his chest, heart in particular, isn't doing him any favors.


----------



## Arthas (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't if Madara is actually hetrosexual or homosexual.

I do feel that Madara is Hashi-sexual though. In much the same way Naruto could be said to be Sasuke-sexual in early part 2.

To put it simply both were obsessed with a certain character. The gender of that character made no difference to them.


----------



## daty (Nov 22, 2015)

OMG this thread, I'm dead 



Nep Nep said:


> Madara likes big strong men that can beat his ass.
> 
> So whatever the term is for men who like men that beat them into submission like a bitch.



The term is masochism
Madara is into hard bdsm. He bit himself to see his blood and was SO happy with it. 
 He loves  be covered in blood while muscular guys beat. him and he ask "more more"



HunterxH said:


> This must be something akin to a troll/bait thread from a member of GLAAD or something. There's nothing in the manga that implies that madara is anything but asexual (since heterosexuality nor homosexuality is explicitly stated) which means that he just doesn't care or showing that he cares is not important, which often happens to those who wield such immense power - they stop caring about "trivial" matters.
> 
> Anyone saying anything else is projecting themselves onto the character.


If straight guys have naked statues of their best friends in the bedroom,  are proud to have men faces in the chest and accept smut jokes when little boys ask to take parts of their lower parts I will need to review some concepts on my life


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 23, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> This must be something akin to a troll/bait thread from a member of GLAAD or something. There's nothing in the manga that implies that madara is anything but asexual (since heterosexuality nor homosexuality is explicitly stated) which means that he just doesn't care or showing that he cares is not important, which often happens to those who wield such immense power - they stop caring about "trivial" matters.
> 
> Anyone saying anything else is projecting themselves onto the character.





Wait wait wait. If anyone disagrees with you at all THEY must be projecting? Dude. This whole comment is bleeding insecurity issues. Love and emotional support are not trivial matters, and those at the top usually need it most. Talk all the crap you want about Obama but nobody says he doesn't love Michelle.

As for why people talk about it. Because it's fun to speculate. Someone else commented earlier that there is NOTHING indicating he is heterosexual. I think that is the fairest statement. But factoring in the fact that there are things implying that he is at least hashisexual. 

And frankly some things implying Hashirama returned the interest, if not as strongly. Madara was pretty much full blown obsessed with Hashirama, he was okay with killing ALL of the rest of the Senju clan, but if Hashirama wanted peace...Well....It was worth a shot.... For him.....

And pretty much everyone knew Madara was unhinged. There was outspoken hate and fear against the Uchiha clan but PARTICULARLY for Madara and Madara was the most outspoken on the opposing side. There was pressures from everyone for this to not happen. But Hashirama was willing to give it a try if Madara was......


----------



## HunterxH (Nov 23, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Wait wait wait. If anyone disagrees with you at all THEY must be projecting? Dude. This whole comment is bleeding insecurity issues. Love and emotional support are not trivial matters, and those at the top usually need it most. Talk all the crap you want about Obama but nobody says he doesn't love Michelle.
> 
> As for why people talk about it. Because it's fun to speculate. Someone else commented earlier that there is NOTHING indicating he is heterosexual. I think that is the fairest statement. But factoring in the fact that there are things implying that he is at least hashisexual.
> 
> ...



First off I said if anyone thinks that Madara swings one way or the other is projecting themselves onto the character. There is literally zero evidence of him preferring one gender over the other, which means at best he's apathetic to sex/intimacy as a whole. When I say power I mean _real_ power so the Obama analogy doesn't fit here. 

Secondly, the term "hashisexual" implies a form of wanted sexual intimacy from Madara when it comes to Hashirama, which again, makes no sense since there is zero evidence to support this at all. 

They were best friends, very much akin to brothers. So much so that I'm sure Tobirama felt that at times Hashirama mistook Madara for one of their own. But there doesn't need to be sexual tension between two guys who share a life-long bond between one another, especially if there's literally no evidence to support it - which is why this thread is dumb.


----------



## daty (Nov 23, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> First off I said if anyone thinks that Madara swings one way or the other is projecting themselves onto the character. There is literally zero evidence of him preferring one gender over the other, which means at best he's apathetic to sex/intimacy as a whole. When I say power I mean _real_ power so the Obama analogy doesn't fit here.
> 
> Secondly, the term "hashisexual" implies a form of wanted sexual intimacy from Madara when it comes to Hashirama, which again, makes no sense since there is zero evidence to support this at all.
> 
> They were best friends, very much akin to brothers. So much so that I'm sure Tobirama felt that at times Hashirama mistook Madara for one of their own. But there doesn't need to be sexual tension between two guys who share a life-long bond between one another, especially if there's literally no evidence to support it - which is why this thread is dumb.


 Say that everyone who interpret a character as having certain sexual orientation is a GLAAD member or is projecting is very bright of you. there's no other explanation. 

Everyone who sees certain character as being hetero is hetero. who said he was asexual probably is asexual too?   

If people are speculatin it's because there's some hints. If Madara or Hashirama were a girl no one would doubt that someyhing was going on.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 23, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> First off I said if anyone thinks that Madara swings one way or the other is projecting themselves onto the character. There is literally zero evidence of him preferring one gender over the other, which means at best he's apathetic to sex/intimacy as a whole. When I say power I mean _real_ power so the Obama analogy doesn't fit here.
> 
> Secondly, the term "hashisexual" implies a form of wanted sexual intimacy from Madara when it comes to Hashirama, which again, makes no sense since there is zero evidence to support this at all.
> 
> They were best friends, very much akin to brothers. So much so that I'm sure Tobirama felt that at times Hashirama mistook Madara for one of their own. But there doesn't need to be sexual tension between two guys who share a life-long bond between one another, especially if there's literally no evidence to support it - which is why this thread is dumb.




REAL Power? Give me a real life example of this? I don't know of anyone in the history books who has had REAL power by that definition. And in fact even people with "fake" power have all had partners.

You ignored everything I said that DOES imply wanted intimacy. Including the other persons comment about Madara having a naked statue of Hashirama in his room. And since when is asexuality the final state of a human? Instead of something insanely uncommon, as in WAY more uncommon than homosexuality.

Why is it we are grasping at straws by suggesting something more plausible and statistically more likely than what you are suggesting? Just by the fact that there are more homosexuals than asexuals.

Another way of putting this is. Asexuality is rarer than homosexuality. YOU have to make the case that that was more likely... Not the other way around. I don't even need evidence, although I do have it. Since mine is the more likely explanation regardless.


----------



## HunterxH (Nov 23, 2015)

daty said:


> Say that everyone who interpret a character as having certain sexual orientation is a GLAAD member or is projecting is very bright of you. there's no other explanation.
> 
> Everyone who sees certain character as being hetero is hetero. who said he was asexual probably is asexual too?
> 
> If people are speculatin it's because there's some hints. If Madara or Hashirama were a girl no one would doubt that someyhing was going on.



I was being cheeky if you couldn't tell. If someone had lamented over the fact that there wasn't enough black characters then I would have joked that they must have been sponsored by the NAACP. I'm licensed to make such jokes because I have street cred (and gay cred?) though I am heterosexual.

No my point was that there's no evidence of him preferring one gender over the other. Hashirama was his best friend, not his object of affection. 



Hyugadoobadoo said:


> REAL Power? Give me a real life example of this? I don't know of anyone in the history books who has had REAL power by that definition. And in fact even people with "fake" power have all had partners.
> 
> You ignored everything I said that DOES imply wanted intimacy. Including the other persons comment about Madara having a naked statue of Hashirama in his room. And since when is asexuality the final state of a human? Instead of something insanely uncommon, as in WAY more uncommon than homosexuality.
> 
> ...



I don't know why you're so hung up on that Obama analogy. Like seriously, it had nothing to do with what I said. I am talking about someone who has the power to bring the almighty Kyuubi to heel. 

I'm not sure why you're judging the realm of the manga based on the realm of our reality when it's two completely different things. First off, homosexuality in the Naruto universe is pretty much non-existent in comparison to characters who have showed no inclination to be with the opposite sex (Kakashi, Guy, Iruka, Orochimaru, Tobirama, etc, etc) this is because a shinobi's life is very hard and relationships are the last thing that they can worry about I'm guessing. Or Kishi is a hack writer who can't tackle such a "complicated" issue and just avoids it altogether or completely rushes it.

You don't have evidence of anything. That "statue" wasn't eye-candy, it was a non-sentient clone that Madara used to harvest Hashirama's wood release techniques. There is literally nothing to suggest that Madara liked Hashirama beyond their established friendship.


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

Everybody knows Madara   wanted Mugen Tsukuyomi, to marry Hashirama there





Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Madara always gave off a super homo vibe. And it's funny because hashirama always seemed to have the broke back mountain vibe. "Yah I am interested, but I ain't gay i do woman" lol.



Hashirama, that coward.
Only bother to look good in pictures, be on good terms with everyone and popularity. That closeted bastard. 



vegeta2002 said:


> Has anyone else mentioned all his references to dancing? That fucker is too "fabulous".



Is difficult imagine Madara dancing but I think he was a tango lover


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 23, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> I was being cheeky if you couldn't tell. If someone had lamented over the fact that there wasn't enough black characters then I would have joked that they must have been sponsored by the NAACP. I'm licensed to make such jokes because I have street cred (and gay cred?) though I am heterosexual.
> 
> No my point was that there's no evidence of him preferring one gender over the other. Hashirama was his best friend, not his object of affection.
> 
> ...




No. We don't know how common it is. This was a show made for preteens to teens. And we saw the blowback from dumbledore. Usually in anime's characters that come off as starkly having no sexual preferences are usually gay because they can't actually give them gay inclinations without impacting sales, unless the hints are subtle. 

Like someone else said earlier, and I think this shows your own sexual biasing. If Madara was female. No one would even question this.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 23, 2015)

Melk said:


> Everybody knows Madara   wanted Mugen Tsukuyomi, to marry Hashirama there



I actually do think that. He couldn't be with him in reality so create a different one where he can. Similar to Obito's goal for the Mugen Tsukoyomi, to get Rin.


----------



## Cereza (Nov 24, 2015)

Obviously gay for Hashirama


----------



## Kusa (Nov 24, 2015)

There were so many interesting personality traits from Madara that you could discuss about but you are talking about his sexuality...

Pls fuck yourselves


----------



## Monna (Nov 24, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> There were so many interesting personality traits from Madara


Name one


----------



## daty (Nov 24, 2015)

HunterxH said:


> I was being cheeky if you couldn't tell. If someone had lamented over the fact that there wasn't enough black characters then I would have joked that they must have been sponsored by the NAACP. I'm licensed to make such jokes because I have street cred (and gay cred?) though I am heterosexual.
> 
> No my point was that there's no evidence of him preferring one gender over the other. Hashirama was his best friend, not his object of affection.
> 
> ...


the manga character's are humans with super power. Act feel and think like us.  It's idiotic the justification that because it's a fantasy world, nothing makes sense. what differs their world from ours is the physical
Kishimoto could portray their relationship differently if their were just bros. 
They are side characters. all the homo behavior was proposital. Even if he put the hints for the lulz  still is there
it seems kishimoto coudn't stand more draw the mamga and wrote lulz stories just to laugh. the best example is sakura end. There was no need to fuck up the girl in that way
your second argument is fail. Kakashi showed more hints of being straight than madara

regarding hashirama and madara..
well...
come on madara and hashirama were the romeo and juliet
i think hashirama was gayer firstly and madara the ackward not the opposite


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 24, 2015)

Ever heard of an anime called Black Cat? Maybe you have because a lot of anime fans pay attention to the whole genre. But Black Cat is one of the few anime's with an openly gay antagonist. I really think that anime would be WAY more popular if it wasn't for that one thing. The story is epic, and the fights are awesome. Choosing to not announce that about a character is a good business move, even if they are gay for story purposes.


----------



## daty (Nov 24, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Ever heard of an anime called Black Cat? Maybe you have because a lot of anime fans pay attention to the whole genre. But Black Cat is one of the few anime's with an openly gay antagonist. I really think that anime would be WAY more popular if it wasn't for that one thing. The story is epic, and the fights are awesome. Choosing to not announce that about a character is a good business move, even if they are gay for story purposes.



I dont know if was a generic question or directed to me 
but no i don't know. What's the point? 
the villain act like madara? Do yu think his sexuality was not explicit because of popularity? 
Dont get the point


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 24, 2015)

PureWIN said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> We presume he's Hashi-sexual, but that's only within the framing of the plot. Kishi has never shown us his personal life off the battlefield. For all we know, he may have been a sex god amongst the Uchiha bitches.
> 
> The lack of interest in women reflects _Kishi's lack of interest in women_, not the actual characters. In Kishi's writing only perverts (Jiraiya), designated ladies' men (Asuma), and hormone rattled teenagers (Obito, Naruto, Lee) can show any form of interest in women. For everyone else, they are nothing more than baby machines.



Great post.


----------



## foxfairy (Nov 24, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> There were so many interesting personality traits from Madara that you could discuss about but you are talking about his sexuality...
> 
> Pls fuck yourselves


Yeah, name one. Just one. 

We all know his most interesting trait is his diugh and how he uses it  :ignoramus


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 25, 2015)

sanduice said:


> Yeah, name one. Just one.
> 
> We all know his most interesting trait is his diugh and how he uses it  :ignoramus



We all know how he handles his gun. Now we need to see how he handles his rifle! lol


----------



## foxfairy (Nov 25, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> I actually do think that. He couldn't be with him in reality so create a different one where he can. Similar to Obito's goal for the Mugen Tsukoyomi, to get Rin.



lol why do you think that? 

I was joking when I necro this thread. 

But honestly, I think so, Madara and Hashirama has homoerotic undertone in their relationship. On both sides. Not just because of Madara's obsession, cause he was insane there. But due their childhood interactions. But it's just a detail, I don't think this is the main quality of their relationship. 

I think if Madara was able to achieve his plan, he would create a world where Izuna was there and himself was the king of world, something like that. Not really be with Hashirama. 

But I may have missed something, since I dont remember everyt details that's in the manga ..


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 25, 2015)

sanduice said:


> lol why do you think that?
> 
> I was joking when I necro this thread.
> 
> ...



Because Madara occupies a weird spot in his own plans for the the infinite tsukoyomi. See. Anyone else who could be enticed to serve him to achieve these goals wants something they can't have in reality. Obito with Rin is a very simple one. 

Madara has no clear goals for HIMSELF that he states. Just for the benefits of other people. I refuse to believe a character that blatantly self interested has an entirely altruistic goal for humanity that he is working towards.

Yes. Madara was sad at the death of his brothers. He could have brought any or all of them back with impure reflection. He wanted something he not only did not have the strength to take, but there was no way to achieve in reality even if he did. Now I am not saying IT HAS to be boning hashirama. But I can't think of anything else that would motivate him.


----------



## Veris (Nov 25, 2015)

All the twitter and pixiv artists I follow agree he is gay. 

So do my fanfictions.


----------



## foxfairy (Nov 25, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Because Madara occupies a weird spot in his own plans for the the infinite tsukoyomi. See. Anyone else who could be enticed to serve him to achieve these goals wants something they can't have in reality. Obito with Rin is a very simple one.
> 
> Madara has no clear goals for HIMSELF that he states. Just for the benefits of other people. I refuse to believe a character that blatantly self interested has an entirely altruistic goal for humanity that he is working towards.
> 
> Yes. Madara was sad at the death of his brothers. He could have brought any or all of them back with impure reflection. He wanted something he not only did not have the strength to take, but there was no way to achieve in reality even if he did. Now I am not saying IT HAS to be boning hashirama. But I can't think of anything else that would motivate him.



Thinking well .. makes sense, since he was practically with his plan reached and didn't mention any of his brothers, Madara had people he should care or hate more. Instead, he screamed  "Hashirama!!" once within 5 minutes.    He thought at the friend Tobirama was and just tortured him because he was there, but it was not his focus. 

But nothing goes against that he was extremely psychotic and wanted to measure force with him.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 25, 2015)

A confused, psychotic Gay...obvs


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 25, 2015)

Madara doesn't have sexual orientation. All sexual orientations gravitate towards him.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 26, 2015)

2015, still think the man was implied to be gay.

- He claimed at one point that women were weak (and before you deny it, I distinctly remember takL accurately translating it as so).

- He claimed weakness was "ugly" implying that he found women to be ugly.

- He acted like a nervous guy with a crush around Hashi when they were kids.

- He's obviously deeply obsessed with Hashi (the clones, the Zetsu, the fusion of the 2)

- This one is a reach by me, but I think Kishi placing emphasis on Madara not wanting people appearing from behind him and then being literally penetrated from behind by Hashi is a metaphor for the whole "top-bottom" dynamic in homosexual relationships.

- His hair and his fixation on dancing.

I mean, there's way more suggesting he was gay than there is anything else.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 26, 2015)

sanduice said:


> Thinking well .. makes sense, since he was practically with his plan reached and didn't mention any of his brothers, Madara had people he should care or hate more. Instead, he screamed  "Hashirama!!" once within 5 minutes.    He thought at the friend Tobirama was and just tortured him because he was there, but it was not his focus.
> 
> But nothing goes against that he was extremely psychotic and wanted to measure force with him.



He himself had nothing he wanted infinite Tsukoyomi for... The only thing he didn't have the strength to make happen in reality was to make Hashirama to do dirty to him.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 26, 2015)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> 2015, still think the man was implied to be gay.
> 
> - He claimed at one point that women were weak (and before you deny it, I distinctly remember takL accurately translating it as so).
> 
> ...



1. That's a fact. Have you ever read Naruto?
2. People often talk about what they love doing as beautiful and everything else is ugly. Men are known to say cars are beautiful. Sports are more interesting than women. But none of those are sexual attractions. Madara is a warrior so it's natural that he thinks fighting strength is beautiful. That's how the very best think. 
3. I don't recall that.
4. He is obviously deeply obsessed with power =/= sex
5. What the fuck?
6. Now you're confusing Madara with dancers...who's really gay or fantasises Madara is gay...


----------



## Marsala (Nov 26, 2015)

Veris said:


> All the twitter and pixiv artists I follow agree he is gay.
> 
> So do my fanfictions.



No more accurate sources than those! It's settled: Madara's queerer than a 3 dollar bill.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> 1. That's a fact. Have you ever read Naruto?
> 2. People often talk about what they love doing as beautiful and everything else is ugly. Men are known to say cars are beautiful. Sports are more interesting than women. But none of those are sexual attractions. Madara is a warrior so it's natural that he thinks fighting strength is beautiful. That's how the very best think.
> 3. I don't recall that.
> 4. He is obviously deeply obsessed with power =/= sex
> ...



Madara is really gay. His hair IS fabulous. And the only thing he talks about besides hashirama and fighting is dancing.

The thing that gets me is all of you people who think gay people have to be little prisses? I am so confused by this. Everyone keeps saying he doesn't love anything besides fighting. Why? I actually know gay people who enjoy fighting, I spar with one of them regularly.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 26, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Madara is really gay. His hair IS fabulous. And the only thing he talks about besides hashirama and fighting is dancing.
> 
> The thing that gets me is all of you people who think gay people have to be little prisses? I am so confused by this. Everyone keeps saying he doesn't love anything besides fighting. Why? I actually know gay people who enjoy fighting, *I spar with one of them* regularly.



 are you implying I'm gay? I've seen gay porn just to see what people see in it. I'd rather watch paint drying than watch such shit again.

And GACT vs GACU = guanine, adenine, cytosine, thymine aka DNA vs guanine, adenine, cytosine, uracil aka RNA


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> are you implying I'm gay? I've seen gay porn just to see what people see in it. I'd rather watch paint drying than watch such shit again.
> 
> And GACT vs GACU = guanine, adenine, cytosine, thymine aka DNA vs guanine, adenine, cytosine, uracil aka RNA



I don't understand anything about your post. Who was talking about DNA or RNA? And I know the base aminos. And how did you get I was talking about you? I don't know you. And if you are straight, gay porn is not super likely to interest you now is it? Nothing about your post equals a logically consistent thought.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 26, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> I don't understand anything about your post. Who was talking about DNA or RNA? And I know the base aminos. And how did you get I was talking about you? I don't know you. And if you are straight, gay porn is not super likely to interest you now is it? Nothing about your post equals a logically consistent thought.



I agree with you. It's a waste of my time to spare much thought to anything that deviates from simpleton thinking. 

Let's get back to talking about ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> I agree with you. It's a waste of my time to spare much thought to anything that deviates from simpleton thinking.
> 
> Let's get back to talking about ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Well it's clear you are simply homophobic. And bad at rational topic structure. Both things you should work on.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 26, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> Well it's clear you are simply homophobic. And bad at rational topic structure. Both things you should work on.



I thought I was insulted and I reacted. That may not be rational to you. Sexual orientations simply aren't. It's clear you don't like that. I wasn't calling you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though...


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> I thought I was insulted and I reacted. That may not be rational to you. Sexual orientations simply aren't. It's clear you don't like that. I wasn't calling you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though...



The word in general is insulting. You don't call blacks ^ (use bro) for the same reason. Everyone knows the standard usage of that word in that way is insulting and meant to be an insult. Since no one was taking any shots at you but you feel you have to take shots at gays, who as far as I can tell no one  claiming you or anyone even real to be.

Basically I guess it comes down to why are you prepared to be so defensive in a conversation about a non canon topic of a fictional characters alleged sexual preference?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 26, 2015)

Hyugadoobadoo said:


> The word in general is insulting. You don't call blacks ^ (use bro) for the same reason. Everyone knows the standard usage of that word in that way is insulting and meant to be an insult. Since no one was taking any shots at you but you feel you have to take shots at gays, who as far as I can tell no one  claiming you or anyone even real to be.
> 
> Basically I guess it comes down to why are you prepared to be so defensive in a conversation about a non canon topic of a fictional characters alleged sexual preference?



Insult is a lack of respect. Respect has to be mutual. I agree that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is a word that disparages gay people. If calling a gay person gay is insulting think how much worse it is when you imply a straight person is gay. We don't need a referendum on what's insulting. All people give specialised meaning to each word, including ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

I am not very rational regarding sexual orientations. You don't have to respect my irrational needs....but there are consequences.

I'm willing to disregard what I thought you implied. So let's just move on.


----------



## daty (Nov 26, 2015)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> 1. That's a fact. Have you ever read Naruto?
> 2. People often talk about what they love doing as beautiful and everything else is ugly. Men are known to say cars are beautiful. Sports are more interesting than women. But none of those are sexual attractions. Madara is a warrior so it's natural that he thinks fighting strength is beautiful. That's how the very best think.
> 3. I don't recall that.
> 4. He is obviously deeply obsessed with power =/= sex
> ...




2. No. People don't usualy talk about what they are doing as beautiful. People usualy say it's funny, important
etc... but not with the same connotation madara used. he clearly said women were weak. Weak=ugly to him. to him women are ugly. He was openly repugnated by women. And also didn't flirt back with Mei. That milf is HOT.  Could be clearly proof he despise women? It was clear his aesthetic tastes.... 

If a guy prefer a car than a woman is his personal problem but it's not common...   

6.  madara probably excel at dancing. he  compares fight, what he most like to do, with dance all the time. He can be referencing the agile body moviment, but at least he dances well and appreciate dances a lot otherwise he would use other allegory.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 26, 2015)

daty said:


> 2. No. People don't usualy talk about what they are doing as beautiful. People usualy say it's funny, important
> etc... but not with the same connotation madara used. he clearly said women were weak. Weak=ugly to him. to him women are ugly. He was openly repugnated by women. And also didn't flirt back with Mei. That milf is HOT.  Could be clearly proof he despise women? It was clear his aesthetic tastes....
> 
> If a guy prefer a car than a woman is his personal problem but it's not common...
> ...



Fighting has been considered an art for centuries. Art is usually beautiful. So does that mean every martial artist is gay?

Sasuke doesn't flirt back with Sakura nor the Uzumaki girl. He's like Madara. Doesn't mean either of them are gay. You can say they are asexual. And Mei is a beautiful slut. Probably has innumerable STDs. Flirting during a war is a bad idea. I'm glad Madara ignored Mei! He can have any woman he likes so why should he care about Mei?


----------



## daty (Nov 26, 2015)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> Fighting has been considered an art for centuries. Art is usually beautiful. So does that mean every martial artist is gay?
> 
> Sasuke doesn't flirt back with Sakura nor the Uzumaki girl. He's like Madara. Doesn't mean either of them are gay. You can say they are asexual. And Mei is a beautiful slut. Probably has innumerable STDs. Flirting during a war is a bad idea. I'm glad Madara ignored Mei! He can have any woman he likes so why should he care about Mei?



there is many different arts representations but he choose to refer to dance (specifically with males). and i never said a dancer is gay So stop taking things out of nothing. People need to stop the stereothype that men who dance well are homo. 

 But above, you doubted that madara appreciates dancing and were a dancer and you lilked it to being gay. mentioning dancing repeatidly was his trait.

Madara never shown to have any relationship to any female. Sasuke had a daughter with sakura. Also he never showed to despise woman like madara did. 
how do you know madara could get anyone he wanted? assuming he would use force, it's not the best thing to do... 

he don't need to feel attracted to mei but it was mostly a gag moment. it was the best opportunity to show him reacting to a woman. And his reaction had nothing to indicate him being straight.  

Assuming mei isn't madara type and the moment was inappropriate, all the context, his obsesion,  hatred for women, his and hashirama's padt points to him not liking woman or being hashi sexual.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 26, 2015)

daty said:


> there is many different arts representations but he choose to refer to dance (specifically with males). and i never said a dancer is gay So stop taking things out of nothing. People need to stop the stereothype that men who dance well are homo.
> 
> But above, you doubted that madara appreciates dancing and were a dancer and you lilked it to being gay. mentioning dancing repeatidly was his trait.
> 
> ...



If you want someone to be gay, you can make them appear gay. This thread is a waste of my time. Continue without me.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> Insult is a lack of respect. Respect has to be mutual. I agree that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is a word that disparages gay people. If calling a gay person gay is insulting think how much worse it is when you imply a straight person is gay. We don't need a referendum on what's insulting. All people give specialised meaning to each word, including ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> I am not very rational regarding sexual orientations. You don't have to respect my irrational needs....but there are consequences.
> 
> I'm willing to disregard what I thought you implied. So let's just move on.



So if we equate a thing that has no natural positive or negative intonations, such as homosexuality with an intentionally negative slur that is calling something what it is?

So in that case it's not insulting at all to say you are literally oozing insecurity issues deeper in the closet than the kids in narnia.

And no. I don't have to respect your irrational needs when you don't respect other peoples rational desire to be respected.

I don't really care if you disregard what I said or not.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow this thread been needed a locking.

If a mod would please...


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Nov 26, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Wow this thread been needed a locking.
> 
> If a mod would please...



I am sorry. Comment was uncalled for. But we have to "respect" his need to insult and disrespect other people? That means he doesn't consider them as having equal rights to him. It's not really any different from slavery logic at that point. That really bothered me.

But yes. Altogether too toxic, myself included. I will remove myself from this thread now whether or not it's locked.


----------



## foxfairy (Nov 26, 2015)

Why lock this thread? it's so entertaining

Watch it makes me laugh often



Sosuke Aizen said:


> are you implying I'm gay? I've seen gay porn just to see what people see in it. I'd rather watch paint drying than watch such shit again.
> 
> And GACT vs GACU = guanine, adenine, cytosine, thymine aka DNA vs guanine, adenine, cytosine, uracil aka RNA



WTF

No one has anything to do with the porn you watch


----------



## Melk (Nov 27, 2015)

> thread theme: Madara's sex life
>12 pages
>224 replies
>11.000+ views


WHY


----------



## Veris (Nov 27, 2015)

Melk said:


> > thread theme: Madara's sex life
> >12 pages
> >224 replies
> >11.000+ views
> ...



>Trademark Uchiha androgyny
>Long Hair
>Mantle that opens like a dress
>Slim figure

I wouldn't be surprised if there's some denial going on here.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 27, 2015)

Madara is clearly Gay.

Close the thread


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 27, 2015)

Because this thread is


----------

